# What flip over shanty is best buy?



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

nailed it down to a flip over but unsure of what kind to get and used or new. Let me know what you think and where is a good place to get it.

Be safe.

Moke


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Bassmastermjb on here has a nice selection at his bait shop near Lake Rockwell. I got an Eskimo flip from him and love it. Could probably shoot him a pm and he'll tell you what he's got...


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't think you can go wrong with any of them, they are so much nicer than the old style pop ups and with a little modification they can be made very easy to pull through the snow, no small consideration considering the weather we are having. I lifted mine up about 4" and put skis on, it pulls effortlessly over anything up to 10" of snow, still much easier over that height but the bottom drags then.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ya, Parma really does LOVE his Eskimo......and he's not just a lake hoppin/super talkin/fast walkin/Billy Mays flashin.........fast pitch rep. for Eskimo or bassmastermjb. But wait a minute.....Billy Mays......all that Black facial hair......could be, that they are cousins......but which one had the most money.....I vote for Parma....After this. I can hardly wait to run into him on the ice........Guess I better have Mark along.....jON sR.


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

was going to go out to and see bassmaster todayabout a shany, but icey roads stopped me(brother slid off the road this AM and ended up in a ditch). Just wanted to get some feedback from some of the people who use them.

be safe
thanks ,

Moke


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

moke ...glad you are going to see bassmastermjb (when the roads improve) Mark will treat you totally right and he has a ton of tackle there also......jON sR.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a 1 man fish trap I got from bassmaster and a 2 man eskimo eskape 300 that I bought online. Both work well, although there is no comparison, the eskimo is so much nicer.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

have you decided which flip to buy? you can find the packed and set-up dimensions, and weights, on the net. as far as buying used....no reason not to. as long as the shanty is in decent shape. check out the sled/tub for holes, cracks or excessive wear (from being dragged on asphalt and concrete). set up the shanty and look at the fabric, windows, and vents for tears or holes. make sure the poles are in good shape and everything operates (set up/ break down)smoothly. new shantys are nice but they very quickly get the used look to them anyway.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

one thing i have found is get one with a door in it that way you can pile snow around it other wise you will freez on a really cold day the wind comes in underneath my frabill ultra lite did that i no longer have it


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

I bought one about 8 or 9 years ago. For being a one man it is lighter then most flip over's. Consider this: How much you are going to use it. How far you want to drag it. Loading it in & out & the money you want to spend. I also put nylon runners on the bottom. All tub types are still hard to pull in deep snow. I guess the newer clams are a lot cheaper made, including the great swivel seat they had.The new American WAY !!! Cheaper made, less quantity & raise the price.
P.S. Also keep in mind , what your going to put inside one to get you to your "honey hole". They do get heavyyyyyyyyy. Don.


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the things that i should think bout. It helps.

be safe

Moke


----------



## booky (Oct 23, 2007)

We got a Pac Shak 3. Easy up , easy down. Kinda light on windy days but it does the job. It is a great stater shanty and well under 200 bucks this winter at Gander i saw.


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

i just picked up mine about 2 weeks ago from dicks in north canton for $175+tax. its a frabil recon. i love the thing. its light and the sled is deep so if you carry a bucket and lantern they dont fall out or fall over when traveling even on hills.


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

thaks for all the info..


----------

